# Cheap HD Receiver ??



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I wil be getting a new HD Ready TV, I have a Dish 508 which I love and will not get a second Dish receiver. What can I do for local staions OTA as far as a receiver is concerned. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Expect to pay at least $200 for an OTA HD reciever. Check big electronic stores like Circuit City and Best Buy for "open box" receivers or ebay. I bought my Samsung T151 OTA HD receiver for $225+shipping on ebay.

As for OTA only HD receivers:
Samsung SIR-T151=OTA digital only, component output plus s-video and composite.
Samsung SIR-T351=OTA digital only, DVI plus component ouput plus s-video and composite.
Zenith HDV420=OTA digital plus QAM, component output plus s-video and composite.
Motorola MOT-HDT100=OTA digital only, component output plus s-video and composite.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

So of the ones that you listed, if I have the DVI input I should try to use it right? So the Samsung SIR-T351=OTA digital only, DVI plus component ouput plus s-video and composite. Would be the one to look at for me? I am thinking of getting the 34 in tau panasonic hdtv, it has all of the inputs including a DVI and I will only be doing locals on the HD. I currently have a 508 which I purchased recently and like so I will use that for the Sat. standard reception and the HD receiver for local OTA reception. Does that sound right ?

Also on another topic are there any good free sources for HDTV set reviews? For instance the 34 in tau? I can't seem to find anything but shopping sites that don't really have reveiws.. just specs.

Matt



Charles Oliva said:


> Expect to pay at least $200 for an OTA HD reciever. Check big electronic stores like Circuit City and Best Buy for "open box" receivers or ebay. I bought my Samsung T151 OTA HD receiver for $225+shipping on ebay.
> 
> As for OTA only HD receivers:
> Samsung SIR-T151=OTA digital only, component output plus s-video and composite.
> ...


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

http://www.ecoustics.com/Home/Home_Video/TV/

Check here they have some free reviews of products, don't know if what you are looking for is here but it's worth a look.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

In the Portland area, there are numerous reports of the Samsung OTA tuners having station compatibility problems. Also, they do not have built in clocks, they rely on the PSIP, which may not be correct. Check with all of your stations engineers before buying a Samsung STB.

Why do you not want another Dish STB? The 811 is available for $149.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I do not want to have to pay the $5.00 extra receiver fee. I already have a 508 which I really like. I will watch the samsung tuner issue, thanks.... 

Matt


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

The only problem i've seen on my Samsung OTA receiver is it sometimes has dropouts on the 720p ABC signal, but a couple of button pushes fixes it. Yes, the receiver uses the stations PSID for it's clock, which every station in Honolulu has wrong, but since they also don't put guide info in the PSID, it's meaningless anyway.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

How do you plan to watch HD stations, that aren'T local?


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> How do you plan to watch HD stations, that aren'T local?


olgeezer,
I don't plan on it right now. I think the local HDs will do me fine for a while, I am upgrading from a 27in analog GE to a 34 in hdtv. I understand that even the standard broadcasts are much better than analog..

Also If I don't want to pay the 5.00 fee, I probably won't want to pay the 10.fee for the HDs. By the time I am ready, I bet there will be less expensive HD packages available.

 One question though...
*If I got the 811 I would have to register it and pay the 5.00 fee prior to being able to get OTA locals right? because 149.99 is a good price.. If I was able to keep my 508, I am paying for dish anyway, and use the 811 for OTA I would do that, but I don't think I am able right?? I have never really asked the question directly, I have just assumed that.. *

DBStalk has always been very helpful, thanks and keep the posts coming about the OTA receivers...

Matt


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

You should be able to get locals without registering the 811. You only have to have a signal to get the OTA channels.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> You should be able to get locals without registering the 811. You only have to have a signal to get the OTA channels.


Darrell,

You're saying I should just have to run a cable from the satellite into the 811 so there is some signal and I should be able to get OTA channels? Not from the satellite but from the antenna?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The Dish HD receivers REQUIRE that they see a Dish signal from the satellite dish in order to even operate. Once you hook up a dish and acquire the signal, you will see only the Dish "barker" channels and whatever else they give you for free.

Then connect an antenna to your 8vsb input and you will have OTA digital and analog capability without paying the $5 fee, but you won't be able to get any of the Dish programming like you do on your other receiver.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks Like I should start looking into the 811 as well... Thanks for the info... 

Matt


----------



## ee1995 (Feb 10, 2004)

hikerak said:


> Looks Like I should start looking into the 811 as well... Thanks for the info...
> 
> Matt


I was told by E* that if your 811 is not subscribed to Dish NEtwork you will only get analog OTA and the OTA HDTV dightal tuner will be disabled. Is that true?


----------

